

Setting up OS X as a scientific programming environment - henning
http://www.atmos.washington.edu/~salathe/osx_unix/

======
joubert
<http://www.macresearch.org/>

------
wtallis
Wow. That's really out of date. Trying to use that guide these days will do
more harm than good.

~~~
jacquesm
> I have not updated for each OS X release, but most things here are generic
> to any release since 10.2

When was that released ?

This is a specific instance of a more general problem though, my solution when
searching for technical stuff is to append the current year to my query (and
until march or so the previous year). That seems to take care of most of it.

Nothing worse than reading a whole 'how-to' only to realize near the end the
thing is 4 years old.

~~~
mattyb
According to Wikipedia, 10.2 was released in 2002.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mac_os_x#Mac_OS_X_v10.2_.22Jagu...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mac_os_x#Mac_OS_X_v10.2_.22Jaguar.22)

------
gkelly
Try out iPython and the matplotlib python module before shelling out for
MATLAB. Both are easily installed by macports.

